# new properties?



## Mark R (May 13, 2021)

for the 21/22 season ? heard of anything


----------



## oldfatbubba (May 18, 2021)

The draft of the 2021-2023 regulations (LINK HERE) indicates two additional tracts being added to Ceylon WMA out on the coast, Black Point Tract and Grover Island.   These additions are briefly mentioned on pg. 75 of the PDF document linked above.  After scanning through that document, I couldn't find any other additions.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jun 14, 2021)

Treat Mtn VPA, 3 Quota Hunts


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jun 15, 2021)

Treat Mountain VPA
Special Regulations
No ATV’s. All deer harvested during the quota hunts must be
checked-out at J.L. Lester WMA
Deer/Bear
2021-22
Archery Either Sex Sep 11-Sep 30, Oct 4-Nov 25, Nov 29-Jan 6 Sign-in
Firearms Either Sex Oct 1-Oct 3, Nov 26-Nov 28, Jan 7-Jan 9 Bonus
Deer Quota 200


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jun 16, 2021)

oldfatbubba said:


> Treat Mountain VPA
> Special Regulations
> No ATV’s. All deer harvested during the quota hunts must be
> checked-out at J.L. Lester WMA
> ...



I submitted with Coosawatee as 1 and Treat 2 & 3. Coosawatee sold abut half it's acreage last year. It's significantly smaller now


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jun 16, 2021)

feathersnantlers said:


> I submitted with Coosawatee as 1 and Treat 2 & 3. Coosawatee sold abut half it's acreage last year. It's significantly smaller now



Was previously 4,195 acres but is now down to 1,861 acres - 56% smaller.


----------



## Peytonemma (Jun 22, 2021)

Treat mtn is only good for hunting meth heads. That place is ravished by meth users, low life’s, and people riding four wheelers. Why DNR would wast our money on land there is beyond me. In 20 years of living and growing up in the area I think I’ve saw a total of about 5 deer on the whole place and those deer were running for their lives as they were being shot at by everyone in the area


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jun 23, 2021)

oldfatbubba said:


> The draft of the 2021-2023 regulations (LINK HERE) indicates two additional tracts being added to Ceylon WMA out on the coast, Black Point Tract and Grover Island.   These additions are briefly mentioned on pg. 75 of the PDF document linked above.  After scanning through that document, I couldn't find any other additions.


Thanks for posting that


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 23, 2021)

Glad to see they propose to reduce the archery hunt and the total rifle quota for the flint river.

Moving the date back for spring gobbler on National forests and WMA's also makes me smile. It wasn't the push back to the second week of April that I wanted statewide. But its a start. That might keep ooser's away to hunt their own states instead of coming to GA to hunt here before their season opens.

For once, they must be listening to public opinion.


----------



## Mark R (Jun 29, 2021)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Thanks for posting that


Havent seen you posting in a while


----------



## tpope (Aug 21, 2021)

First post on the forum... Live near Treat Mtn. I would not waste my effort trying to get to hunt an area that sees 4wd and atv traffic all the time.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 22, 2021)

New Public Hunting Opportunities: 

Cedar Grove VPA (Laurens co.) - 294 acres 
Scotland Road VPA (Laurens co.) - 199 acres 
Tallapoosa River VPA (Haralson co.) - 3,053 acres 
Treat Mountain VPA (Polk co.) - 5,087 acres


----------

